# Speaker wires



## Winston Wolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello. I am getting ready to upgrade the stereo in my 2006 Altima SE. I currently have the non-BOSE factory stereo in my car. I am upgrading to a Dual XHD7714. I also purchased the PAC SWI-PS for the steering wheel controls.

I understand that I need to replace my speakers as well. The factory headunit and the NDSS speakers are 2-ohm. The Dual headunit is 4-8 ohms according to the manual. I would sure like to know why the factory equipment is incompatible with aftermarket kit... :balls:

Anyway, I am going to take my car and the new equipment to a local car audio place. I would prefer not to get screwed. So please humor me and let me ask one or two more newbie questions... :newbie:

Does all of the speaker wire in the car need to be replaced if I am upgrading from 2-ohm to 4-ohm speakers?

Do I need an amplifier, or will the headunit be good enough for listening to music at moderate volumes? I am not the guy that drives around the neighborhood rattling window panes with my subwoofer.

All of this for Bluetooth and an iPod connection.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

ive replaced my non bose deck with a pioneer cd player when i forst got it..your stock speakers will operate fine with ur deck just not as good as they did with ur stock unit..mine did..ive since upgraded the speakers to kicker in the back and alpine in the front and a pioneer 7in touch screen..you dont need new speaker wires and you dont need an amp..they are going to possibly suggest tthe amp for you as an up-sell..also its pretty easy to install the radio when you buy the wire harness you match up all the same color wores from the radio to the harness its easy unless ur colorblind lol buy the radio dash kit to cover the gap its all simple to put together and install..the only thing is the PCI thing ive never done that ive learned to live wwithout the steering controls and as far as checking your mpg and all that the little push pin on the speedo cluster will get you to all of those screens but its ur choice..also one last note..dual is kind of a low end unit..for the same price or a little better id go with at least a cheap pioneer my friend has the same dual deck and it skips and sound quality isnt really as good as it could be..any questions feel free to ask id b happy to help! as well as i hope this helped


----------

